# S&W 622 semiauto .22LR



## reprobate

hello every one,
i am new to the forum and need some advice. i have had a S&W model 622 for about 10 years but had never used it. i went to a firing range for the first time and really enjoyed the experience.
while my other gun, a taurus 917CS was very easy to clean, i couldnt figure out how to strip the 622.
as i have lost the box and with it the manual which came with it, could anyone guide me how to go about it.
all help would be greatly appreciated.
thanks and regards


----------



## unpecador

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...catalogId=10001&content=13015&sectionId=10504


----------



## reprobate

unpecador said:


> http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...catalogId=10001&content=13015&sectionId=10504


thank you, but no manual for 422 / 622


----------



## TOF

The following link is to Brownell's schematic for the S&W 22 series.
Perhaps it will help.

http://www.brownells.com/aspx/ns/sc...emid=445&m=15&mn=Smith+&model=22+Series+A+&+S

Good luck.


----------



## kev74

reprobate said:


> could anyone guide me how to go about it.
> all help would be greatly appreciated.
> thanks and regards


-Open the slide and put a spacer (a fired shell casing will work) between the guide rod in the slide and the frame.
-Close the slide gently on the spacer.
-Pull out the little retainer on the top of the slide.
-Slide the barrel back and pull out the spacer, guide rod and spring.
-Pull the slide all the way back and remove.

It sounds harder than it it and will get easier when you do it a few times.


----------



## MLB

Here it is.

http://stevespages.com/pdf/s&w_rimfire_pistols.pdf

Also, if you call S&W, I'm sure they'd send a new copy to you free of charge.


----------



## kev74

Here are a couple of scans from the manual.


----------



## kev74

MLB, you beat me to it! :smt023


----------



## unpecador

reprobate said:


> thank you, but no manual for 422 / 622


You're welcome, I noticed that as well but there is a link there to "Request a Specific Firearm's Owner's Manual Via Mail", thought it would be a good idea to have a complete copy.


----------



## reprobate

Thank you all, specially kev 74. done .. unusual but not too bad... i shall get the hang of it.
thanks again everyone. i am glad i joined the forum


----------



## reprobate

MLB said:


> Here it is.
> 
> http://stevespages.com/pdf/s&w_rimfire_pistols.pdf
> 
> Also, if you call S&W, I'm sure they'd send a new copy to you free of charge.


do they cater to overseas request, i wonder?


----------



## BeefyBeefo

reprobate said:


> do they cater to overseas request, i wonder?


If their guns are marketed where you are, then they should. Give them a call and you will find out.:smt023

-Jeff-


----------

